# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Problem claiming UIF

## Dave A

It's tough enough being unemployed, I'm sure. At least the UIF department will help you through, right?

I received this message via the contact us link and thought it worth sharing.



To Whom This May Concern,

I have been unemployed since the 10th December 2010.  I went to the Labour Department in January and was unable to claim as my company would not issue me with a U19 due to a legal dispute.  I did however get my form stamped in January when I first went in and have since submitted a U10 stating my unemployment date was 10 December.

Finally once I had received my UIF form I put the claim through and I was given a date to return in just over a month.  I went back on the date stipulated and waited for hours in the queue only to be told I would need to return in another months time as they were SHORT STAFFED (considering the number of people that were unemployed there just on that particular day was shocking to say the least). Finally when i returned I was then paid out three days later the Sum of just over R11 000. for two months and one week. 

In the interim I had taken on a contract with price waterhouse coopers for the elections which was for the duration of two weeks.  When I went back the following month my UIF benefits had been stopped. Instead of trying to assist me they told me I had to re-apply. After MANY visits to the labour dept and seeing many people I was directed to a supervisor who helped me resolve this as well as tell me that they had worked out my credits incorrectly. (I was not surprised as it had been a complete shambles from day one)

I then received a letter for UIF stating they were claiming back R5300 from me for my two weeks that I worked, now do the maths of this, two and a half months i get paid R11 000 and for two weeks of work they take back R5300 - IT DOES NOT ADD UP AT ALL.

Further more after trying to resolve the mess the department had made they tell me to return on the 8th of August - another TWO HOURS in the queue only to find that my claim has not been resolved yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am beyond furious at the service received. I am a single mother with two children and need this money to survive and am seriously contemplating taking this story to the press.

Can someone resolve this issue and get back to me immediately. The logic tells me that I HAVE NOT BEEN WORKING FOR EIGHT MONTHS NOW (BARRING THE TWO WEEK CONTRACT) THEREFORE ALL MY BENEFITS ARE NOW DUE TO ME.

I will give this until the close of business tomorrow before I take this further.



I do have the contact details of the writer if anyone believes they can help.

----------


## AndyD

Short of finding an insider who's willing to help or starting a class action lawsuit with others in the same predicament I don't know what else she could do. I doubt even a story in the press would help.

Good luck.

----------


## mother

Shocking to say the least! I really feel for her. But I think Andy is right, the only resolve would be someone on the inside.

You'd think with Zuma's focus on unemployment, that you would find a sense of compassion for the unemployed filtering through... but NO!

----------


## Karen U

Hi to those that have shown interest in my case.  Just an interesting update, I was called by UIF today to say they have over paid me by R5000 then an additoinal amount of R11 000 - adding up to R16 000. Considering I was only ever paid R11 000 and the fact that I have been unemployed for 8 months is outrageous!!! What has this country come to. If anyone has any reliable contacts inside the department please can they let me know. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

This sounds absolutely ridiculous. Is Jacob Zuma's hotline service still working?

----------


## Karen U

It works but you can't get through, the response is "thank you for calling the presidents hot line, due to extremely high call volumes we are unable to attend to your call, please call again, goodbye" and you then get cut off.

----------


## Dave A

:Stick Out Tongue: 

Makes me wonder - who does one call to report inadequate service delivery on the presidential hotline?

----------

